
Why PostgreSQL is better than MySQL - umairshahid
https://blog.2ndquadrant.com/postgresql-better-mysql-1/
======
craigkerstiens
I'm a huge Postgres fan and yes I'm probably biased towards it. I do think
it's probably the best open source database out there, but I also don't love
these types of posts.

What makes something better than another things is a whole host of things, not
just highlighting one really bad case from the other side. I'm sure if the
MySQL world wanted they could point out ways that MySQL is so much better than
Postgres. Just look back at how long it too for us to get upsert, we're
finally getting a better replication story in recent years. To take this one
case and highlight it doesn't put the Postgres community in a positive light
and it's a shame, because most I know within the community value good
engineering work.

MySQL has had a lot of people that contribute to it and has some good things
about it, it might be worthwhile for us to pay more attention to where they
are better and just focus on improving Postgres and leaving things at that.

~~~
bonesmoses
That's an excellent point. By opening up this can of worms, MySQL fans
essentially get free reign to take shots at Postgres for flaws it still has
for one reason or another. Perceived or genuine.

On the other hand, sometimes a good flamewar really gets the juices flowing
and sheds valuable light on painful truths. Even Postgres can learn from being
the butt of a few jokes.

